# Seacliff, offshore trials, unknown date.



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

G'day all, following the rapid bay trip that got us out into 60+ feet of water i think i'm ready to try offshore spots, working my way up to snapper. I think we should start with a whiting ground 2.6km offshore and see how we go, if that works out and people are confident then there is a snapper and whiting ground 4.3km offshore but still launching and paddling in the same direction so it is semi familiar.

I wont be doing this until i have a GPS (or someone with one coming with us) and flares (epirbs and marine radios are a good idea but not for this poor boy) and i suggest that everyone wanting to try this consider flares as a minimum too. I dont really know what to expect but i think it is relatively safe, especially if we form a tightish group where we can all talk to eachother. Apparently the deepest we will be going at the snapper ground is around 42 feet however i think it might get deeper on our way then become shallower as we arrive at the reef, if that makes any sense at all lol. The whiting spot is still 39ft deep so should be a good indicator of what it will be like out at the snapper spot i reckon. Anyway i think 4 people would be a good number and would keep me feeling safe. Anyone interested in a trip like this? It will require a bit more planning and thinking through obviously, just looking for interest and opinions at the moment.

Out of interest here are some safety regulations:

The regulations for a boat under 8m in length unprotected waters (the snapper spot) are:

* one PFD that complies with AS1512 for each person on board (PFD)
* a suitable anchor with cable
* a bucket with line attached, or a manual bilge pump
* if the boat has an engine, one fire extinguisher
* a waterproof torch or lantern
* a two-way marine radio
* two flares and two smoke signals
* four litres of fresh water
* a suitable compass (liquid damped)

The regulations for a boat under 8m in length in semi-protected waters (the whiting spot) are:

* one lifejacket or PFD for each person on board
* a pair of paddles or oars, or other auxiliary means of propulsion
* a suitable anchor with cable
* a bucket with line attached, or a manual bilge pump
* if the boat has an engine, one fire extinguisher
* a waterproof torch or lantern

We are either partially or fully exempt. They say all kayaks need are:

* PFD that complies with Australian Standards and worn at all times
* suitable bailer (unless the hull is permanently enclosed)
* waterproof torch or lantern while being operated during the hours of darkness.

So technically i dont think we need those things BUT i dont think they expect us to be going out that deep. I dunno, maybe someone can shed some light on this issue.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's an image of what i want to do:










I dont believe either spot produces famous catches but this seems like the best way to get some offshore experience before tackling the other spots that are further out and produce a lot of sharks at the moment.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

i'm interested, but.... There are whiting and snapper spots closer to shore around the place, so I couldn't see myself bothering truth be told.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Crazy_Horse said:


> i'm interested, but.... There are whiting and snapper spots closer to shore around the place, so I couldn't see myself bothering truth be told.


Whiting yes, but it's snapper i'm interested in. I dont think there are any snapper spots in closer that produce (well i know one but that's best left quiet). The purpose of all this is to get some offshore experience as opposed to getting a feed of whiting for tea, if you get my drift.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah, ill give it a crack mate. ill also hit the "special snapper spot" with you whenever you want to. im keen for that.. ill make sure i get a black pfd and a camo net for the yak!!

also want to hit fairway beacon for snapper/small schoolies (its the entrance beacon to Outer Harbour shipping channel - do me a favour and have a look on google earth, cos i havent got the PC power to run it!)

im up for an adventure..


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Alrighty mate, i'll send you a map of our special spot with launch sites marked and i'll try and find your beacon spot this arvo. I'll send you a pm about perhaps doing a trial paddle past the spot x soon, I'd like to find a day under 30 degrees if possible lol, my skin is STILL recovering from Rapid Bay. Work plans have changed, less time in ceduna but earning nearly same money, can't complain about that, wont miss out on the summer fishing here now.



water_baby said:


> im up for an adventure..


That's what it's all about mate. That and bigger fish to show up the north east boys with their damn mackerel and tuna!


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

What the worst that could happen ? Keep me posted gentlemen.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

ill put in a tentative "hell yeah"


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

also mate (just to confuse AKFFers)where are the beardy and fish pics?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> also mate (just to confuse AKFFers)where are the beardy and fish pics?


Good point!


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Stuff it. If you are all going, then I'm in too. Bloody peer pressure.....


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi all - I am a mate of crazy horse - wo put me onto this site. I might be keen for the offshore session too, I have a gps and will be fitting a sounder shortly. I have a condor so its a bit slower than some of the yaks you guys have, so I might have to catch up with you on the way out!


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Good to see you've finally made it on the forum mate. feel free to tell us a bit about yourself in the new members section or post some info on your condor in the rigged yaks section, not many condors on here so it would be good for people to see one i reckon.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

danofish said:


> Hi all - I am a mate of crazy horse - wo put me onto this site. I might be keen for the offshore session too, I have a gps and will be fitting a sounder shortly. I have a condor so its a bit slower than some of the yaks you guys have, so I might have to catch up with you on the way out!


i see adam finally ear bashed you into joining the site. as far as speed goes, it didnt stop you out-snooking all of as at seacliff eh ! Anyway, welcome aboard.


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

I thing the out snooking was a little luck. In any case i finally found some more of those soft plastics I was using.... They are 4 inch flashtrix, by basstrix and are available at tacklworld at the port and salisbury. Expensive at $18 for 10, but hey if they work. I got a couple more snook at Wool Bay (yorkes) on them when nothing else was working. They are also dynamite on squid!!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey Rapid bay boys, I told the guys at the tackleshop about the rapid bay trip, and they said your crazy :lol: Similar things were said about this semi-planned trip :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Crazyis fine, its the fact that we made it back in one piece that i like.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

haha :lol: :lol:


----------

